# Two Completely Different Franck Symphonies



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Today I stumbled across Stokowski's recording of the Franck symphony. My mind was blown because I was familiar with this from the Giulini version. Stoki made it sound like a completely different piece. Giulini plays it smooth and melodic with rolling dynamics, like Schubert. But Stokowski's recording sounded like Wagner, with interesting Tristan references and passionate sweeping climaxes. They couldn't be more different, but they both are fantastic. I love it when I find stark differences in interpretation like this. It makes it like Franck composed two symphonies instead of just one!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting. Had the opportunity to buy the Stokowski (Decca stereo) recently, but didn´t; will look for it. Don´t have Giulini either, so I might go for that too.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Stokowski could certainly come up with unique interpretations, but the outlier between those two is the Giulini. Monteux, for example, works the dynamics with strong crescendos followed by quiet, almost hesitant interludes. I prefer to keep Wagner out of the conversation (any conversations) though. Maybe similarities in dynamics with Mahler's 1st by Kubelik.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I went to the Wikipedia article and read it, and apparently Franck was bucking the trend in France at the time by writing a traditional symphony and by incorporating Wagnerian influences. Monteaux's version (which I also have) is closer to Giulini... The transitions are smoother and the dynamic parts are more consistent- more emotionally controlled. Stokowski is much more emotional and passionate, with powerful climaxes- Germanic. I tend to think that perhaps this is a work that has been "corrected" into a more French form than it was originally intended to have.


----------

